# How do you change your villager's clothes?



## Mintbun (Jul 26, 2013)

So, I'm tired of my villagers wearing the same old thing. How can I force my villagers to wear the clothes I want to give them?  Do they have to pertain to their personality or favorite clothing style? Does it have to be sleeveless? Can they wear Gracie Grace's clothes? Etc.?

I'm sorry if this has been asked before! Please direct me to the thread if it has and close this one. Thank you!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Simply display your designs in Able Sisters and luckily they'll wear them.


----------



## Mintbun (Jul 26, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Simply display your designs in Able Sisters and luckily they'll wear them.



I'm not referring to pro-designs, though. Just ordinary clothes that can be bought from the stores.


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

Mail them clothes. Most of the time they'll wear it although sometimes they just display it in their house...


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> Mail them clothes. Most of the time they'll wear it although sometimes they just display it in their house...



I can confirm this works for me!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with mailing them the cloths.


----------



## Chu (Jul 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> Mail them clothes. Most of the time they'll wear it although sometimes they just display it in their house...



I've had terrible, terrible luck with this. 
Out of all the clothes I've sent (which is well over a dozen) only one has changed their outfit to that shirt. Maybe my villagers don't like the clothes I choose for them? But I normally mail them their starting outfit so I know they could wear it.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 26, 2013)

I've mailed villagers clothes and sometimes they wear them (it might have to do with the styles they like, but I'm not sure). Sometimes they display them in their house, and sometimes they re-gift them right back to me.

I think making a complaint to Isabelle about their clothes causes them to change shirts too.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish they'd just stick with their 'initial' clothing. I hate when I see villagers walking around with the stock designs from Able's. Especially the boring plain white one and the orange one. We should be able to 'suggest' their clothing for when a design is created.

Lately they've been swapping or sharing clothes, too. For example, Francine and Renee were sporting the same shirt for a few days, then Francine finally changed outfits, albeit with an Able Sisters rack item. 

The other day I noticed that Deirdre (my town Deer) started wearing a camouflage shirt. I am sure that the irony of a deer wearing camouflage has escaped her.


----------



## Saralie (Jul 26, 2013)

Sowelu said:


> I wish they'd just stick with their 'initial' clothing. I hate when I see villagers walking around with the stock designs from Able's. Especially the boring plain white one and the orange one. We should be able to 'suggest' their clothing for when a design is created.
> 
> Lately they've been swapping or sharing clothes, too. For example, Francine and Renee were sporting the same shirt for a few days, then Francine finally changed outfits, albeit with an Able Sisters rack item.
> 
> The other day I noticed that Deirdre (my town Deer) started wearing a camouflage shirt. I am sure that the irony of a deer wearing camouflage has escaped her.



You can re-set them to their default clothing by talking to Isabelle


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 26, 2013)

Sowelu said:


> I wish they'd just stick with their 'initial' clothing. I hate when I see villagers walking around with the stock designs from Able's. Especially the boring plain white one and the orange one. We should be able to 'suggest' their clothing for when a design is created.
> 
> Lately they've been swapping or sharing clothes, too. For example, Francine and Renee were sporting the same shirt for a few days, then Francine finally changed outfits, albeit with an Able Sisters rack item.
> 
> The other day I noticed that Deirdre (my town Deer) started wearing a camouflage shirt. I am sure that the irony of a deer wearing camouflage has escaped her.



Oh my god, that white shirt. Tutu was wearing that for a while and it looked like she was running around naked. 

_*runs off to put up some kind of design*_


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

If you report them for having an "inappropriate outfit" to Isabelle, they will change it a few days later.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 26, 2013)

Cielle said:


> You can re-set them to their default clothing by talking to Isabelle


No way! I am SO doing this! Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hirisa said:


> Oh my god, that white shirt. Tutu was wearing that for a while and it looked like she was running around naked.
> 
> _*runs off to put up some kind of design*_


OMG! I know! That white shirt is the worst! I thought I'd be able to scan in some cool outfits from QR codes, but you cannot. I haven't attempted to design any myself, yet.


----------



## Demeter (Jul 26, 2013)

Most of my villagers change clothes after I give them a present from another villager that is a clothing item. Sometimes they will change after trading for clothes with me too. It's the only way I've gotten Hopper to change shirts.


----------



## Saralie (Jul 26, 2013)

For a while my town seemed to have adopted a town uniform- a lot of the villagers were insisting on wearing the Periwinkle Shirt (Apple, Julian, Tammy, Truffles, and a lion I forgot his name). Very odd phenomenon. I would try to send them different things to wear, but nope, periwinkle shirt always one! One of the villagers even gave me one as a gift!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 26, 2013)

Cielle said:


> For a while my town seemed to have adopted a town uniform- a lot of the villagers were insisting on wearing the Periwinkle Shirt (Apple, Julian, Tammy, Truffles, and a lion I forgot his name). Very odd phenomenon. I would try to send them different things to wear, but nope, periwinkle shirt always one! One of the villagers even gave me one as a gift!



I've been experiencing the same with the jagged tee (including being gifted one). Thankfully most of them has changed clothing by now (about time too, because if you could smell the game, it would be bad). Renee is still wearing it, but I complained about it to Isabelle yesterday, so hopefully I'll see her in something new tomorrow.


----------



## Saralie (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha! Most of those villagers have moved out by now, or changed clothes. I wish I could get Apple to change out of her bodice shirt... Just not a good look on the little pudgy body...

eta- What was for sale at Able's today? You guessed it. Freakin' periwinkle tee.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think it's possible to _force_ them to wear the clothes, but if you display your designs, there's a good chance they'll wear them.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Does the clothing complain actually work? I tried it, but it didn't work probably because I complained to a villager already wearing their default clothes..
I'll try it. Eugene started wearing the girly grape tee I traded him and it's disturbing me.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jan 19, 2014)

I just send them a letter with the clothes I want them to wear.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 19, 2014)

I sent him like, 6 letters with a black letter jacket in each. He's wearing one now, but now I'm worried his room is filled with them.. heh.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 19, 2014)

Cielle said:


> You can re-set them to their default clothing by talking to Isabelle



I did the reset for my Bunnie when she just move in snd her clothes turn to....plain white...lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hirisa said:


> Oh my god, that white shirt. Tutu was wearing that for a while and it looked like she was running around naked.
> 
> _*runs off to put up some kind of design*_



Totally!!! That's how I felt for Bunnie now hahaha...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> If you report them for having an "inappropriate outfit" to Isabelle, they will change it a few days later.



Assuming is punishment by Isabelle?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 19, 2014)

Most of my villagers wear the designs I create and put up for display. Which makes me feel really happy


----------



## Bariumsheep (Jan 19, 2014)

I designed a suit and then put it up in Able's in 4 different colors.
It worked. Fancy village uniform that matches mine <3


----------

